# Retro fitting rack and low gearing to brompton?



## Sara_H (2 Oct 2013)

Cycle to work schem is currently on at work. 

I'm looking to get a brompton. The model available is M6L. 

Was wondering how easy it is to retro fit rack and low gearing as this would have been my preference, but don't think option to upgrade is available on the scheme. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## nomisp (2 Oct 2013)

Fitting a rack at a latter date should prove no problem , but lowering the gearing could be more problematic. You should be able to get this within the £1000 limit but my have to alter your options on the bespoke order.


----------



## Bromptonaut (2 Oct 2013)

Is the M6R not available? 

Standard gearing on the BWR 6 speed is pretty low though, with a daughter at Sheff Hallam Uni, I appreciate your chalenges may differ from mine!


----------



## srw (2 Oct 2013)

Lowering the gearing is easy - you just fit a smaller chainring or a larger sprocket. Both are cheap modifications. Fitting a rack is technologically easy but may be more expensive than you think - you're effectively constrained to the own-brand rack. I remember (possibly falsely) buying a little bit of aluminium tubing to replace one of the rack struts and being hit for an eye-wateringly large bill.

SJS cycles have just about all the Brompton stuff in stock if you want a price.


----------



## Sara_H (3 Oct 2013)

srw said:


> Lowering the gearing is easy - you just fit a smaller chainring or a larger sprocket. Both are cheap modifications. Fitting a rack is technologically easy but may be more expensive than you think - you're effectively constrained to the own-brand rack. I remember (possibly falsely) buying a little bit of aluminium tubing to replace one of the rack struts and being hit for an eye-wateringly large bill.
> 
> SJS cycles have just about all the Brompton stuff in stock if you want a price.


Thanks for the replies, the Brompton available directly from the scheme providers is an M6L at £600 which is a very good price. I do have the option of ordering from specified local bike shops, so may go and price it up, and find out if it will be worth my while ordering online and adding the extra's afterwards.


----------



## Brommyboy (3 Oct 2013)

Order your Brompton with the reduced gearing, a 44T chainring. This will give a lower range than the usual. The largest sprocket is already fitted to the rear wheel.


----------



## Sara_H (3 Oct 2013)

Brommyboy said:


> Order your Brompton with the reduced gearing, a 44T chainring. This will give a lower range than the usual. The largest sprocket is already fitted to the rear wheel.


I don't think I have the option to do that, which is why I was wondering about the difficulty f making these changes retrospectively.


----------



## RecordAceFromNew (3 Oct 2013)

Sara_H said:


> I don't think I have the option to do that, which is why I was wondering about the difficulty f making these changes retrospectively.



It is easy to lower the gearing by getting a smaller chainset, which is better than increasing the size of the rear sprocket because a smaller chainset and the resulting shorter chain help reduce weight. The Brompton chainset is a rebadged Stronglight 55, which they somehow find appropriate to put a 100%+ markup on . The only issue you might encounter with the Stronglight is depending on size you might have trouble tracking down a perfectly sized plastic chain guard (if you want one that is).


----------



## TheDoctor (3 Oct 2013)

I have a M6R, and I don't actually find the rack all that useful. It's all to easy to bash stuff on it with your heels.
I'd personally get the version without a rack, and fit one of the front bags instead.


----------



## Sara_H (3 Oct 2013)

2689716 said:


> Why can you not order it as you want?


I don't know! The M6L is offered as a choice directly from the scheme at £600, I emailed to ask if I could upgrade to M6R with low gearing and they've replied in the negative but said I can order from an authorised bike store. Thing is, I don't think you can get an M6L at that price any where else.

I think I'll get the M6L and upgrade at my leisure.


----------



## Sara_H (3 Oct 2013)

2689762 said:


> Hell at 600, you could probably sell it immediately at a profit, apart from the fact that it wouldn't be yours to sell of course.


I know, my eyes nearly popped out of my head when I saw it.


----------



## TheDoctor (4 Oct 2013)

£600 for a M6L? Bleeding Jesus, that's a good price. I paid more than that 4 years ago...
Anyway, have it, then get a smaller chainset from Spa. Swap the chainring-side crank over, then flog the original one on Ebay as an unused Brompton chainset (which it is) and you'll get your money back and then some.


----------



## T4tomo (10 Oct 2013)

does the L mean light as in titatium bits - if so thats insanely low priced


----------



## Brommyboy (10 Oct 2013)

No, L is light as without rack, etc! Titanium bits classify it as X while R is with rack, etc. M,S, H or P relate to the type of bars fitted.


----------



## TheDoctor (10 Oct 2013)

I would add - you may find the gearing to your taste as is. I find I rarely need lower than the 33" bottom gear. The 99" top is a bit redundant though. I wasn't spinning out at nearly 40 mph - which is a slightly alarming speed on little wheels...


----------



## T4tomo (11 Oct 2013)

Brommyboy said:


> No, L is light as without rack, etc! Titanium bits classify it as X while R is with rack, etc. M,S, H or P relate to the type of bars fitted.


 Ah cheers, its a long time since I bought mine. Bar prefixes I was fine with but the suffixes I was struggling with. 

That makes mine an S3X then.

My personal view is the rack is unecessary weight. If i ever needed to carrry more than my messenger bag with me then the front pannier system is the way to go, which is a very straight forward retro fit and almost no extra weight if not being used.

If you are getting 6 gears you should be Ok without the "extra" low gearing. I have the higher range of 3 gears (54 chainring 13 sprocket) on my "3" which is fine for my commute. standard gearing is 50 chainring plus you get an additional lower range with the 16 sprocket on the back, without going down to the 44 chainring.


----------



## CopperBrompton (13 Oct 2013)

+1 for front bag rather than rack. I've owned a Brompton with a rack and it was very difficult to carry anything useful on it without it either falling off or hitting your heels.

The C Bag carries a tonne of stuff.


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Oct 2013)

I once carried a coal scuttle half-way across Anglesey on the rear rack of a Brommie. It was not comfortable
I'd go the front bag route every time, I really would.


----------



## TheDoctor (13 Oct 2013)

No, rack specific. Although I'm not certain a coal scuttle would fit in the touring bag, or whatever the biggest size bag is called.
*nips off to check*


----------



## Brommyboy (15 Oct 2013)

I use the front pannier AND the rear rack for loaded camping trips!!!!


----------



## TheDoctor (15 Oct 2013)

Aye, but I suspect loaded camping trips by Brompton is a bit of a niche interest.
Mind you, you've got me thinking now...


----------



## Sara_H (15 Oct 2013)

Can you wheel a folded brompton ok without the rear rack with the little wheels on?


----------



## Kies (15 Oct 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Can you wheel a folded brompton ok without the rear rack with the little wheels on?



Buy some eazy wheels Sara - they are slightly bigger than the standard plastic ones, and help to wheel it along


----------



## TheDoctor (16 Oct 2013)

I may have to get some easy wheels - I've never actually tried rolling a folded Brompton.
It takes so little time to fold that I fold it on the platform, often at the door of the train.


----------



## Brommyboy (16 Oct 2013)

TheDoctor says


> Aye, but I suspect loaded camping trips by Brompton is a bit of a niche interest.
> Mind you, you've got me thinking now...


Well, I use it when public transport is necessary, and have met a number of cycle tourers and cycle campers using Bromptons. Do look for info on Heinze Stukke, who uses his for expeditions!!!
http://www.heinzstucke.com/
He has even undertaken the Brompton World Championship Race at Blenheim fully laden!


----------



## CopperBrompton (16 Oct 2013)

Eazy Wheels or the prettier Brompfication wheels do make it easier, but like in shops is about the only time I roll it - the rest of the time I unfold it and wheel it.


----------



## Kies (16 Oct 2013)

What is the typical distance you folks cycle on your bromptons?
My daily commute would be 5 miles to the station and 10-15 miles around central London. Then 5 home from the station in the evening. Sometimes I think about 2 bikes, leaving one at Paddington,but a folder appeals to my sense of being self sufficient


----------



## CopperBrompton (16 Oct 2013)

A Brompton would be fine for that. I've done 30+ miles in a day on mine and been perfectly comfortable, and there are nut- people who have done the Dunwich Dynamo on them (though possibly less comfortably).


----------



## Brommyboy (17 Oct 2013)

I have several times done day rides over 100 miles long on my Brommy. There is no reason to think they are of less use than ordinary cycles, other than small wheels off-road, or limited gearing for very hilly areas.


----------



## Sara_H (19 Oct 2013)

Kies said:


> Buy some eazy wheels Sara - they are slightly bigger than the standard plastic ones, and help to wheel it along


Where do you put the easy wheels if you haven't got a rack? I did see someone recently with a skateboard wheel on his brompton mudguard.


----------



## Kies (19 Oct 2013)

Eazy wheels replace the existing 3 brompton cones (wheels) afaik


----------



## Sara_H (19 Oct 2013)

Kies said:


> Eazy wheels replace the existing 3 brompton cones (wheels) afaik


I don't understand. Are you referring to the wheels mounted on the rack? Because I'm not getting a rack. Thats why I'm wondering how easy it is to roll a folded Brompton.


----------



## Kies (19 Oct 2013)

All bromptons can be rolled along,even without a rack. They have these plastic (cone shaped) wheels as standard (3). The eazy wheels are slightly bigger with a rubber "tyre" so easier to roll the bike along. A bromptonite should be along shortly to explain it more clearly :-)


----------



## Sara_H (19 Oct 2013)

2719727 said:


> Two wheels on stalks on the swingarn





Kies said:


> All bromptons can be rolled along,even without a rack. They have these plastic (cone shaped) wheels as standard (3). The eazy wheels are slightly bigger with a rubber "tyre" so easier to roll the bike along. A bromptonite should be along shortly to explain it more clearly :-)


Ah! I didn't know about that!


----------



## TheDoctor (20 Oct 2013)

Kies said:


> What is the typical distance you folks cycle on your bromptons?
> My daily commute would be 5 miles to the station and 10-15 miles around central London. Then 5 home from the station in the evening. Sometimes I think about 2 bikes, leaving one at Paddington,but a folder appeals to my sense of being self sufficient


I've done an 85 mile weekend before


----------



## Pale Rider (21 Oct 2013)

Unfolding just the front handlebars gives you a 'Brommie on a stick' which is easier to drag along.

Gripping the bars also gives you some left/right leverage which means the bike is less likely to topple.

However you do it, the little rolling wheels are only any good for short distances on firm, level ground.

Not a problem, because a Brommie is so easy to unfold it's no hardship to do that and ride it.


----------

